# vibes



## quacker835 (Feb 14, 2006)

need vibes asap for saturday anyone know who has them and if so do they ship overnight


----------



## Moonlighter (Jun 20, 2006)

Try www.steelvalleytackle.com. They've got those Lit'l Nitro's. The manufacturer had donated some of those in support of the Hawgfest and the one's I saw looked every bit as nice as any blade on the market.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

shoot a pm to jim corey or give him a call at cripple creek bait.best prices,selection and he'll ship.


----------

